# Please Help! -- Wide Black Line in images - digital rebel xti



## RegRoy (May 11, 2011)

The title says it all.  All of a sudden I looked at some of my pictures and now I see a wide diagonal black line on practically all of my images.  I swapped out my lenses and nothing changed, which leads me to believe that it's the camera/sensor somehow.

I've posted an image to show you what I mean (notice the wide black line that goes through the trains on the right side of the picture):







Any advice as to what's causing this is greatly appreciated....

Thank you!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

Now you say "practically all" of your images... Does this mean that it doesn't happen on all of your images? Do you have any other examples that have less environmental variables? Perhaps just a photo of a white wall in which the dark band appears?


----------



## RegRoy (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for looking.  Here's a white wall image -- same problem....


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

Have you looked at the sensor directly? In your camera menu, there should be a "sensor cleaning" function that makes the mirror lock down. See if there's anything obstructing your sensor. This is a weird issue, as it's not a rolling shutter. Don't touch the sensor if there is something on it. It could be something as simple as a hair that is draped across the sensor.


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2011)

Hair is the first thing I thought of, too.  Maybe a small thread.  Far enough in front of the shutter that it's movement doesn't affect it.


----------



## Light Guru (May 11, 2011)

The odd thing is that it is tilting the same direction in both portrait and landscape orientations. If it was something on the sensor it would be the same place when you rotate the orientation to match.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

Light Guru said:


> The odd thing is that it is tilting the same direction in both portrait and landscape orientations. If it was something on the sensor it would be the same place when you rotate the orientation to match.


 
I don't believe he's posted a portrait oriented photo...


----------



## RegRoy (May 11, 2011)

it's landscape both times - sorry for the confusion -- I cropped the second one to highlight the problem.

Thank you both for your replies.  I did an auto cleanse and nothing changed.  Do the pictures I'm showing hint of a senor failure, or more of a "something's on the sensor" issue.

Also, I lifted the mirror and I saw nothing on the sensor.  Should I use the dusty thing on the sensor?   Should I try to blow some air on it?

Also, I don't know if it matters or if this will help isolate the problem,  but if I take a picture with no lens attached at all, the line is still there, but lighter than before.

Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## Overread (May 11, 2011)

Don't blow your own breath on the sensor (your breath is full of moisture which will only cause problems) and don't use a brush either. Use a regular blower that just blows clean air onto the sensor (a Rocketblower is a popular choice of many photographers). If its hair or some other light debris then a few puffs whilst holding the camera so that the lens housing is facing down (letting things fall out) should solve the problem.

If that fails you might have to move to a move invasive method of cleaning - wet and dry sensor cleaning products are out there and there are many website guides to using them - however most photography shops also do a sensor cleaning service if you don't fee confident enough to clean the sensor on your own.


----------



## Light Guru (May 11, 2011)

RegRoy said:
			
		

> it's landscape both times - sorry for the confusion -- I cropped the second one to highlight the problem



That would have been good info to post with the 2nd photo. 

Try taking the lens off and while pointing the camera at something bright white. If the line is still there then there is ether something on the sensor or there is a problem with the sensor.


----------



## Light Guru (May 11, 2011)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> I don't believe he's posted a portrait oriented photo...



That's how it pulled up on my phone.


----------



## analog.universe (May 11, 2011)

This definitely looks like "obstruction" as opposed to "failure", to me... but given the width in the final image, I think it must be some ways in front of the sensor?  not sitting directly on it?   is it possible whatever it is got snagged on some moving part so that you're not able to see it if you're looking at the sensor?  hanging onto the mirror assembly or something?


----------



## RegRoy (May 11, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> This definitely looks like "obstruction" as opposed to "failure", to me... but given the width in the final image, I think it must be some ways in front of the sensor?  not sitting directly on it?   is it possible whatever it is got snagged on some moving part so that you're not able to see it if you're looking at the sensor?  hanging onto the mirror assembly or something?


 
Why do you think it's in front of the sensor vs not on the sensor?  

And I will use the dust thing everywhere but on the sensor and see if it helps....


----------



## briannez (Apr 8, 2014)

RegRoy said:


> analog.universe said:
> 
> 
> > This definitely looks like "obstruction" as opposed to "failure", to me... but given the width in the final image, I think it must be some ways in front of the sensor?  not sitting directly on it?   is it possible whatever it is got snagged on some moving part so that you're not able to see it if you're looking at the sensor?  hanging onto the mirror assembly or something?
> ...



Hi there! Were you able to figure out the problem? I have the same thing happening with my t3i!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't hold your breath on getting an answer from the OP to this Zombie Thread.  The thread is 3 YEARS OLD and the OP hasn't posted here for 2 years.


----------

